# Free therapists



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

are they any good?

causeeee I'm gonna get hooked up with one soon.


----------



## missem (Jan 25, 2008)

Do you mind if I ask how/where one finds a free therapist?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

missem said:


> Do you mind if I ask how/where one finds a free therapist?


I just asked my doctor and she had some place call my house :stu


----------



## coolguy (Oct 16, 2007)

I would think so! There are some places near me that offer free assistance and they seem nice. As I stated in another post, graduate interns are inexpensive. University students will almost always have free consoulers availabl, but most students don't know about it.


----------



## Lyndia (Feb 1, 2008)

I hope the "free" therapist that I will be seeing soon is a good one, because I have no money or insurance to pay for anything. Wish me luck please.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lyndia said:


> I hope the "free" therapist that I will be seeing soon is a good one, because I have no money or insurance to pay for anything. Wish me luck please.


Gl to both of us!

I can't afford anything else either. Hooray for being broke.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I can't afford anything else either. Hooray for being broke.


What's the health care system like over there? I get everything free while I'm under 18.

A free therapist should be pretty good as they have to be somewhat trained to get that title. I think.

I've got my first appt with my free psychiatrist soon.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I can't afford anything else either. Hooray for being broke.
> ...


It could be better, that's all I'll say.
And yeah I think it'll be okay. Or at least it better be lol.
Hope your appt. goes well =)


----------

